# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Conferences >  Live From the Neri Oxman "Printing in the Nth Dimension" Speech

## Brian_Krassenstein

Here we are at the Inside 3D Printing conference's Speech from Neri Oxman.  Will begin shortly.  Here is some of her work:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-i-kQJc7VQe...n_00051-22.jpg


Starting now.... Read below:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Oxman: Goal is to deliver multi function designs using additive manufacturing.  Working on technology at her lab which are systems made of a single material but provide multiple function, like the skin on the body has multiple purposes depending on where it is on the body.  Uses concrete to photopolymers for her various projects.  Investing in variable density concrete in her lab.

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Oxman: Uses Stratasys Connex 3 Objet technology.  Used bitmaps with voxels, and can print with a resolution of 16 microns.  

An example of multi-material uses would be a shock absorbing helmet and face mask which is a fusion of several different materials, some harder and some softer depending on where on the skull the helmet areas fall.  She has printed several different helmets (Pictures coming in further 3DPrint.com Posts)

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Oxman: Robotic printing.  Repurposing a 6 axis robotic arm to perform as a 3D printer.  Can put a censor on that arm to get a gradient heat map of an object, allowing for both analysis and manufacturing in one machine.

*Silk Pavilion*: 3 Limiting factors of 3D Printing:  Software, size, material

Silk worms spin cocoons larger than there body, so why can't we print an object larger than the build volume of a printer?  Oxman looked towards the silk worm to transcend these 3 limitations.  Silk cocoon is made of one material, but allows for several functions, via multi-property variations.  

Silk worms are in a way a multi-material 3D printer.  Took a silk worm and a tiny earth magnet glued to head of the worm, right by where the silk is spun from.  Allowed them to motion track the movement of the worm through space.  Took data from this information and gave the robotic arm the data to try and scale up the printing of the silk worm.  Failed, since they used ABS plastic instead of silk.

Used 6500 silk worms to build a pavilion out of silk.  The created the structure and placed the worms silk on it to begin building.  (Pictures in subsequent posts)......

----------


## Solidabble

Neri Oxman, is a genius in her own right.  The stuff she comes up with is out of the realm of anyone else in the 3D Printing Industry.  I'm looking forward to seeing the finalization of the Acoustic Chair.

----------

